# Rubber Roof Maintenance



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

Being newbies, we are about to wash the 31 RQS for the first time. What does everyone use for soap? We bought some at CW, but want to use what most everyone else uses.

Also, what about the rubber roof? Does it take a special cleaner or conditioner? Can you walk on it while washing it? I don't want to ruin anything.

Ideas?

Jim and Sandy


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Walk yes, Dance no. Use ****-n-Span or just about any other general purpose cleaner once or twice a year and then let it ride. You do not need to put anything on the roof.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I would also suggest...
Looking over the roof, vents, seams, marker lights, etc with a fine tooth comb. Find any place where the sealant has gaps, or caulking didn't take. Trust me...you'll have a lot less headaches later.

Dicor (or like product for EDPM roofs) about $8 a tube.
Caulking....$4.
No leaks....Priceless.

Enjoy!


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

There are a number of products for the roof. We use a one-step cleaner and Ultraviolet conditioner from the same folks that make ProtectAll wax for the sides. It goes on with a sponge mop. Easy once-a-year application.

While up there, do a _very _ close examination of the roof material, especially where it is caulked around things like antennas, vent stacks, etc.

Ed


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

WAIT BEFORE WALKING ON THE ROOF!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have a 23 KRS and was told under no uncertain terms not to walk on the roof. I dont know if your model is different but I would check with your dealer or Keystone. They told me to take a sheet of plywood and lay it across ensuring I was being supported by at least two of the roof arches (trusses) etc. The plywood helps to distribute your weight.

I just cleaned my roof. Bought a cleaner/conditioner from the RV store for about $10.00. Used a soft bristle brush and stood on a ladder (worked pretty well). Use Dicor for the caulking and don't be stingy with it. Look for any cracks or seperation in the caulking around items coming out of the roof. Good luck!

Mike


----------



## gerrym (Oct 23, 2006)

I cleaned my roof last night. I walked on it, gingerly, barefoot. I wolud be careful about walking up there but there was 2 construction boot prints so someone was up there wither at the dealer or the mfg. 
I used a light soap/water mix and a sponge to clean it. A lot of bird poop, tree sap and ashes from the overzealous fire builders were removed. I like the piece of plywood idea to walk on ,will try that next time. It is good to get up there and have a look at how everything is sealed.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Rollrs45 said:


> WAIT BEFORE WALKING ON THE ROOF!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have a 23 KRS and was told under no uncertain terms not to walk on the roof. I dont know if your model is different but I would check with your dealer or Keystone. They told me to take a sheet of plywood and lay it across ensuring I was being supported by at least two of the roof arches (trusses) etc. The plywood helps to distribute your weight.
> 
> ...


Mike - You can not always believe every thing the dealers says. You know all those fixtures and things on the roof did not just float up there. That said it is always recommended that you minimize time on the roof, plywood is helpful but can be just as bad if it is heavy and you slide it across the membrane and cut it. If you are over 200 pounds you may want to think about sending your DW up there instead of going yourself and who ever goes up there should step on the roof trusses (trust me you can see where they are).


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> WAIT BEFORE WALKING ON THE ROOF!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have a 23 KRS and was told under no uncertain terms not to walk on the roof. I dont know if your model is different but I would check with your dealer or Keystone. They told me to take a sheet of plywood and lay it across ensuring I was being supported by at least two of the roof arches (trusses) etc. The plywood helps to distribute your weight.
> 
> ...


Mike - You can not always believe every thing the dealers says. You know all those fixtures and things on the roof did not just float up there. That said it is always recommended that you minimize time on the roof, plywood is helpful but can be just as bad if it is heavy and you slide it across the membrane and cut it. If you are over 200 pounds you may want to think about sending your DW up there instead of going yourself and who ever goes up there should step on the roof trusses (trust me you can see where they are).
[/quote]

It's funny you should say that. I asked my service advisor how they work on the roofs of these OBs? I was told they use scaffold (is that spelled right?). But, while cleaning the roof I noticed a foot print from the boot of the technician who was up there a couple of weeks ago. Things than make you go hmmmm????









Mike


----------



## Raymond (Mar 1, 2007)

Rollrs45 said:


> WAIT BEFORE WALKING ON THE ROOF!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have a 23 KRS and was told under no uncertain terms not to walk on the roof. I dont know if your model is different but I would check with your dealer or Keystone. They told me to take a sheet of plywood and lay it across ensuring I was being supported by at least two of the roof arches (trusses) etc. The plywood helps to distribute your weight.
> 
> ...


Mike - You can not always believe every thing the dealers says. You know all those fixtures and things on the roof did not just float up there. That said it is always recommended that you minimize time on the roof, plywood is helpful but can be just as bad if it is heavy and you slide it across the membrane and cut it. If you are over 200 pounds you may want to think about sending your DW up there instead of going yourself and who ever goes up there should step on the roof trusses (trust me you can see where they are).
[/quote]

It's funny you should say that. I asked my service advisor how they work on the roofs of these OBs? I was told they use scaffold (is that spelled right?). But, while cleaning the roof I noticed a foot print from the boot of the technician who was up there a couple of weeks ago. Things than make you go hmmmm????









Mike
[/quote]

I walk on my roof all the time. Called Keystone and they said it is no problem so long as your careful and not putting too much weight up there. I am 195 lbs. My dealer which is one of the biggest in the country also said it is no problem to walk on the roof. They inspect all the Keystone roofs by walking up there and not scaffolding. Again, just need to be careful when walking and try to disperse your weight evenly and try to walk on the trusses. I've been doing it for years with no problem.


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Kestone web site says not to walk on my roof but when I went out to check the progress during pre PDI I found a tech walking around with boots on installing my MaxxAir covers.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

They re-iterate to stay off the roof so as to keep morons from thinking they can sit up on the roof to watch a NASCAR race or the birds if you will.

Get up there, do your biz, get down. Its not a balcony.


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

To walk, or not to walk.............. that is the question?






































Mike


----------



## mjs518 (Oct 24, 2004)

Mgonzo2u said:


> They re-iterate to stay off the roof so as to keep morons from thinking they can sit up on the roof to watch a NASCAR race or the birds if you will.
> 
> Get up there, do your biz, get down. Its not a balcony.


This is pretty much the answer I got from the outback rep at the last camping show I went to.
I've been on my roof several times-install maxair vent and once a year inspect with no problem


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

OK, I'm going to do it, I need to get up there and look around. I'm only about 165lb. I'll report back if I make it! How do you guys get up there? An A frame ladder or an extension ladder up against the gutter?????


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

having_fun said:


> OK, I'm going to do it, I need to get up there and look around. I'm only about 165lb. I'll report back if I make it! How do you guys get up there? An A frame ladder or an extension ladder up against the gutter?????


An extension ladder up against the gutter works just fine. When possible, I have stayed on the ladder.

But to be on the safe side, I have used a 1/2 sheet of 1/4 inch thick lauan plywood when I have been on the roof.

Bill


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I was up there last Thursday after a Maxx Air nearly got ripped off during our tow, courtesy of a nasty thunderstorm. I crawled around on hands and knees and tried to make sure I put the pressure points on areas where I could see trusses. I moved about somewhat gingerly. Then again...I cruise the scales at around 230 so the whole "moving gingerly" thing was more of a "tried to" than a "did". DW was amused at my efforts.

-CC


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

[

Mike
[/quote]

I walk on my roof all the time. Called Keystone and they said it is no problem so long as your careful and not putting too much weight up there. I am 195 lbs. My dealer which is one of the biggest in the country also said it is no problem to walk on the roof. They inspect all the Keystone roofs by walking up there and not scaffolding. Again, just need to be careful when walking and try to disperse your weight evenly and try to walk on the trusses. I've been doing it for years with no problem.
[/quote]
If one of the biggest dealers in the country







can get on the roof, it should be not problem for a mere mortal








david


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

having_fun said:


> OK, I'm going to do it, I need to get up there and look around. I'm only about 165lb. I'll report back if I make it! How do you guys get up there? An A frame ladder or an extension ladder up against the gutter?????


I've just used a standard A frame to get on top of the slide while it is out. Eliminates putting an extension up against the gutter.

As others have said, walk barefoot and gently and you will be fine.

Also, personally, I remove my keys, cellphone, pocket knife, belt, etc. that could snag the rubber roof just in case I have to lay down to get to something while up there. I was every which way installing the Maxx-Air's while on the roof for the first time and quickly realized that I could create a problem.

Paul


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> Walk yes, Dance no. Use ****-n-Span or just about any other general purpose cleaner once or twice a year and then let it ride. You do not need to put anything on the roof.


Hey Andy,

I just cleaned my OB roof for the first time yesterday (used a mixture of Turtle Wax car wash and Simple Green). I came in here today looking for more details about having to apply any additional product(s) to the roof to protect it.

You noted wash and walk.

Is that advice still accurate?

Why all the talk from others about UV protector and other stuff for the roof?

Your advice is greatly appreciated.

Marc


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Im too fat to walk on my roof. Why take the chance. I have a 10' ladder and a long brush. I use this stuff to clean and protect it.

http://www.dicor.com/

Their are a lot of things you can do that may be ok but it just may catch up with you. I use a ladder and protect my investment with a proven product like Dicor.


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

I just finished putting on 2 MaxxAirs and one MaxxAir Fan vent. I cleaned the roof with liquid, diluted PinSol and then sprayed the entire roof with 303 Protectant (also used on PVC and Hyplon Rafts) which is an industrial strength UV protectant... however I just bookmarked the Dicor page for future consideration.

I was up on the roof for a total of about 8 hours. Oh, I used two 2 x 4 7/16" OSB sheets so that I could move one and then move the other..... I weigh 311 pounds (but rapidly losing.. another story for later).
Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Someone here had a type of wax they put on the front of their Outback to help get the bugs off after a long trip. I don't remember the brand, but I'd recommend putting a few layers on the front...this will really help.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Mgonzo2u said:


> Walk yes, Dance no. Use ****-n-Span or just about any other general purpose cleaner once or twice a year and then let it ride. You do not need to put anything on the roof.


Hey Andy,

I just cleaned my OB roof for the first time yesterday (used a mixture of Turtle Wax car wash and Simple Green). I came in here today looking for more details about having to apply any additional product(s) to the roof to protect it.

You noted wash and walk.

Is that advice still accurate?

Why all the talk from others about UV protector and other stuff for the ruff?

Your advice is greatly appreciated.

Marc
[/quote]

Marc, you can put a UV protectant on it if you really feel the desire but it is not required by the manufactures of the membrane, will not really improve things and depending on the protectant it may actually hurt the membrane. They are already protected by design but they also are designed to shed (chalk). You will notice that the membranes have 2 distinct layers, a white and a black. When it wears to the black layer (some time after 10 to 12 years) then you need to think about replacement.

You may find web sites that recommend a UV protectant but they also may be trying to sell you something.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> Walk yes, Dance no. Use ****-n-Span or just about any other general purpose cleaner once or twice a year and then let it ride. You do not need to put anything on the roof.


Hey Andy,

I just cleaned my OB roof for the first time yesterday (used a mixture of Turtle Wax car wash and Simple Green). I came in here today looking for more details about having to apply any additional product(s) to the roof to protect it.

You noted wash and walk.

Is that advice still accurate?

Why all the talk from others about UV protector and other stuff for the ruff?

Your advice is greatly appreciated.

Marc
[/quote]

Marc, you can put a UV protectant on it if you really feel the desire but it is not required by the manufactures of the membrane, will not really improve things and depending on the protectant it may actually hurt the membrane. They are already protected by design but they also are designed to shed (chalk). You will notice that the membranes have 2 distinct layers, a white and a black. When it wears to the black layer (some time after 10 to 12 years) then you need to think about replacement.

You may find web sites that recommend a UV protectant but they also may be trying to sell you something.
[/quote]

Duly noted.

Thank you sir!

P.S.

"You may find web sites that recommend a UV protectant but they also may be trying to sell you something."-CA

You think?


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

x2 on the roof protectant. Careful what you wish for as I know what you will get. You will get a lot of black streaks that are the protectant running off. To my knowledge the manufacturers of the roofs are Alpha Roofs. Try calling them.


----------



## bridge bandit (Apr 29, 2006)

Watch out for belt buckles - i put a small scrape in my roof when i was up putting on the the maxxairs a couple of weeks ago!


----------

